# The Ambassador



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

ive just finished the WF book the ambassador, its the first WF book ive ever read as im into 40k as its sci-fi which appeals to me more. 
well what a great book, plenty of action and intrigue, very well written and flows at the right pace and great characters that you warm to straight away.
now as i know nothing about WF im not sure if the characters are regular in that universe or just randoms for that book. after the end i was looking forward to a sequel.
so i was wondering if there is one or other books with some of these characters or if any of you can recommend anything to get me abit up to date with whats happening in WF.
as for any other avid 40k reader id recommend having a look at this book if you are looking for something different or have read all the current 40k book and want something good to pass the time until the next installment from the imperium.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

no one else read this book then?!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah there is a second book, but its kind of hard to get hold of on its own - is it the Ambassador Chronicles that you read? if so, then you have read the second book, if not, the other one is called Ursuns Teeth

i thoroughly enjoyed it too - stonking books!

i'd recommend trying this one next: http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=60100281055&type=Book

its got a similar grittier more grown up tone to it and is a decent story to boot!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're talking about the Ambassador Chronicles (the Omnibus) then yes I've read them, I'm not sure what each novel is called so I couldn't say if you've read the first book or the omnibus (it's quite small as omnibus' go) but I thought it was a good read if a little short.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a way I'm in the same camp as you- I mostly read 40K novels when I buy anything BL (hell I've read/own nearly all the 40K novels), but there are a fair few good WHFB books out there, unlike 40K novels though you'll rarely find them constrained to a modern period.
With the exception of Dan Abnett's contributions (and obviously the HH series) most 40K novels are set in the latter half of the last century of the 41st millennium, a tiny slice of time when compared to the 10,000 year background history.

Whereas WHFB novels stray into, relatively, wider areas of the timeline.
Some good books in my experience to read would be:

The Vampire Wars

Genevieve (sp?)

Heldenhammer

Nagash

Malekith (these last 3 being the start of the WHFB equivalent to the HH series)

Any of the Gotrek and Felix adventures by William King (I haven't read the newer ones by Nathan Long so I can't recommend or warn you away from them)

The Malus Darkblade series (though I've only read the 1st 3 books so again I can't really recommend the later novels)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Burning Shore is good, as well, but other than involving the different races, it could be anything. It's a good read, but nothing major.

I've not yet got my hands on the 3 Hero Chronicles (Malekith, Heldenhammer, etc), so I can't comment, but I'd love to read them.

Malus Darkblade are excellent.

William King? Any book he's written, get it.

And I personally wasn't sure originally over Graham McNeill - I wasn't too impressed over the Ultramarines Omnibus, but this exceeded (my admittedly low) expectations, and I would definately recommend the next (and last) in the series, Ursun's Teeth.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I can strongly recommend the Time of Legend novels (_Heldenhammer, Nagash, Malekith_) all done incredibly well though if I had to I'd say _Heldenhammer_ and _Malekith_ were better than _Nagash_, more because I felt that Sigmar and Malekith were portrayed as deeper characters than Nagash.

You almost feel sorry for Malekith knowing what's to come (in a similar sense to how you feel about Horus in _Horus Rising_) and whilst he's never written as less than an arrogant son of a bitch you get the impression that that's just a slight character flaw rather the whole basis of his personality- he does have many redeeming features!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the great response guys, you have put me on the right track.

well ive only read the first ambassador book, it wasnt part of a omnibus. ill have to look into getting the omnibus from the library, thats where i get hold of all the 40k novels ive read and ive read nearly all of them. the exception is i couldnt get into the first 2 grey knight book but ive read hammer of daemons and throughly enjoyed it.
i will have a look into the time of legends novels especially sigmar as i expect its like reading a book about the emperors exploits.
whfb isnt really something i would normal read but i couldnt get any 40k books from library so just picked up that and know im glad i did. its opened up a whole new world for me and it seems like alot of the fluff is completely straightforward compared to the mystery of 40k.

thanx again guys


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm like you, in that I'm more drawn to 40k than WFB, but for me the WFB based Konrad trilogy-which is OOP now-are the finest books BL have published. You can pick them up on ebay I think. Konrad, Shadowbreed and Warblade. Well worth looking for.


----------

